# What is your favourite shopping mall?



## ezran.d.b (Apr 5, 2010)

SM mall of asia and SM north edsa which are found in the Philippines,
SM mall of asia is the world's 3rd largest mall and SM North edsa is i think the 5th.


----------



## ezran.d.b (Apr 5, 2010)

mall of asia








SM north edsa
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3587/3553375664_54db24c55b.jpg


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not a fan at all of West Edmonton Mall... just so crowded and layed out like shit... but I find myself there most because of the selection of stores. I wish that Southgate or Kingsway had the same selection, but both are becoming very nice shopping destinations. 

Malls work in Edmonton because of the wicked seasons. Who wants to be walking around shopping outside when it's -40C? Not me.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

*The Crystals City Centre Las Vegas*


----------



## dwlong (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh,beautiful~
However, I still prefer to shop online. I often go *here*.
Variety and complete, affordable prices!


----------

